# Dejarose Collection



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Please feel free to post any pics from the Dejarose collection in this thread.

***If possible please upload your pics into the Specktra Swatch Gallery. This will help members once the collection thread is removed.***
*
* Thank you all for your lovely pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ASKING QUESTIONS OR MAKING COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD. 
THIS IS A SWATCH ONLY THREAD.

THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**


*


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Dejarose Lipglass





*
Done by moonrevel  *
TY!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 1, 2006)

Heartfelt Pink over Rose de Sheer (See Thru Lip Colour from See Thru collection):






There is a pic of Rose de Sheer alone in another swatch thread.


----------

